#ubuntu-qt 2019-11-13
<lubot> <RikMills> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.12.6-released
<lubot> <mitya57> Not a top priority for me now. Maybe I would wait a month or two and if there is 5.12.7 planned, then skip .6 completely.
<lubot> <RikMills> Ok
<lisandro> mitya57: qt creator *might* need a bump, sqlite is embedded on it
<lisandro> but I think those are my quartes after all
<lisandro> and https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2019-13720 hasn't been disclosed yet
<mitya57> lisandro: do you want to take care of qtcreator? :)
<mitya57> That CVE is on my list, just ENOTIME so far
<lisandro> I will... whener I get to it (I'm about to start a few days journey)
<mitya57> Ok, have a nice trip then
<lisandro> thanks :-)
<lisandro> I might get to those CVEs once needed too
<lisandro> hopefully
